# Bob Treat's 1/20.3 Layout Open 6/13 San Diego



## thecitrusbelt (Jun 23, 2008)

The San Diego Division/PSR/NMRA is having a layout tour on Saturday, June 13, a week before our Orange County Tour. The time is noon to 3:00 PM.

The one layout on this tour is Bob Treat’s outdoor 1/20.3 Snow Creek Railroad at 3650 Copley Avenue, San Diego.

Ben Sevier described this layout as:

“John Allen is alive and living in Bob Treat’s garden! When you see the fine scale outdoor model railroad Bob has built it will remind you of the magic of the master himself. Some see the resemblance of Malcom Furlow and John Olsen but Bob, being an artist and former designer for the Disney Empire, has his own special signature. 

His railroad has been featured in the Model Railroader, Finescale Railroader. Garden Railways Magazine and others. This is one layout you can’t afford to miss.”

Here are some impressive images of this layout:

http://www.trains.com/grw/default.aspx?c=a&id=235

Directions: Bob lives in the Normal Heights area of San Diego. Take I-15 to the 40th Street exit going South, or Adams Street exit going North. Head WEST on Adams Street to East Mountain View Drive, turn RIGHT. Follow East Mount View Drive to Copley Avenue, turn RIGHT. Park on the street at 3650 Copley Avenue.

Map Link: http://tinyurl.com/ngv6zu

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

This is one of the finest outdoor, large scale model railroads in the world and I'm puzzled as to why 70 people read the post, but no one commented. Although I've seen it twice, I'd see it again if it didn't mean spending hours in Sunday traffic on the 5, one of So Cal's largest parking lots.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing it again. It's a very inspiring layout!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 06/09/2009 12:05 PM
This is one of the finest outdoor, large scale model railroads in the world and I'm puzzled as to why 70 people read the post, but no one commented. Although I've seen it twice, I'd see it again if it didn't mean spending hours in Sunday traffic on the 5, one of So Cal's largest parking lots. 


Totally agreed in every way.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope to be able to visit Bob's layout some day...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.trains.com/grw/default.aspx?c=a&id=235


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking and wondering how his RR has held up over the years and his"weed" control.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, no problems with weed control (that I observed) as his railroad is mostly (all?) rock, some real, much of it cast concrete. There is the occasional tree, but no grassy areas, etc where weeds might grow. Since I last saw the layout a few years ago, Bob has apparently converted to 1:20.3. BTW, Snow Creek, like your railroad is an outdoor model railroad, not a garden railroad as there are no flowers, garden gnomes, etc. Just trains and scaled down scenery. Gee, now I've got myself all worked up about going, Interstate 5 be d*****


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw his railroad a few years back on an episode of HG tv. Looked impressive. Does he have a web page?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Rusz - I read it with interest, and I'd really love for to see it, but I live 6000 miles away in a mud hut by a riverside in rural East Anglia, so what's the point of _me_ writing any kind of a comment? I'm more likely to see the pope driving a tractor in our back field than I am ever to go and see this remarkable layout. 

Graders

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

BTW, Ask Bob to show you his ferrets. I saw one in my yard today. Obviously someone's pet that escaped at one time..., like the Orange County parrots.


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

For everyone information, Bob does get weeds(a lot of them). However, his friends, like me, go over and pull them. Whe I need help with my weeds, he comes over and helps me. THAT'S WHAT THIS HOBBY IS ALL ABOUT!! 

Tom Rey 
Sequoia Valley R.R. Co.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I guessed that all along. This hobby IS about weeds.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

To all;

I visited Bob Treat's layout a while back. The most impressive thing is Bob. He is a fine gentlemen and host. He has created a wonderful RR. Bob uses techniques and materials I had not heard of before. Make a point of seeing his RR, you will remember it. (especially his depot). 

Rich Schiffman


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Unfortunately I was not able to make it this time around, due to family obligations.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

I would love to be able to see Bob's layout someday, as well as Ray's In-Ko-Pah RR. I grew up in SD, and spent a lot of time poking around the remains of the SDAE & Carrizo Gorge before it was rebuilt (after the hurricane).


----------

